# Construction planning and scheduling by



## emofleh (11 يونيو 2010)

Dears,
Alsalam Alikom,

To any one is thinking to join PSP exam , this is an additional study book :

Construction planning and scheduling by HINZE

This copy was scanned by : AHmed Al-Henawi and not by me.







https://docs.google.com/uc?export=d...iYTAwN2EtMjQ0ZC00MWY0LWI2N2QtOGM2NTljNTYyY2Yz

Note : Just click on download anyway


----------



## hammhamm44 (12 يونيو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## emofleh (12 يونيو 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssss


 
any time and good luck


----------



## البابكري (15 يونيو 2010)

thanks too much bro


----------



## Jamal (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول*​


----------



## emofleh (15 يونيو 2010)

البابكري قال:


> thanks too much bro


 Any time bro.


----------



## emofleh (13 يوليو 2010)

Gents
you can utilize it for studying PMi-SP exam

All the best


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## emofleh (23 مارس 2011)

You are welcome gentlemen


----------



## mustafasas (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emofleh (25 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق جميعا


----------



## gharib belal (7 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## البسام (7 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله الف خير


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (7 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حامد الحارثي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

يرحم والديك لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحارثي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## haytham baraka (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*thanks*


----------



## hmt241 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## impire (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر ياهندسة كتاب جيد


----------

